# Storage Rack/basket



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm looking to fabricate one for the back of the Outback. It would provide some extra storage for transporting coolers, generator, firewood, etc. Someone here on Outbackers built one that bolted to the frame under the trailer. I have searched and searched, but can not seem to find that post with pics. Does anyone have that link or have pics they would be willing share of their mod?


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I did something similar on mine. I welded extra support to the frame and added a 2inch receiver. That allows me to haul the bikes, a hitch haul, and more. 

http://travelingtek.com/2010/08/06/bumper-version-2-0/


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

There are lots of links on this site to putting a receiver on the rear of your TT.

The one important message is never put a receiver (or any added weight, for that matter) on the TT bumper. It is not designed to take added weight and several OBers had bumpers tear, bend, etc. Always put the receiver on a frame support--requires welding or drilling and bolting framing steel across the rear, and then welding the new receiver onto the new frame members.

Then and only then can you hang that carrier for the genset, firewood, coolers, etc.

Also, the added frame members and the new receiver and the tray and genset, etc., etc., add weight to the TT, so take that into account when loading. Added weight on the far rear reduces the TT tongue weight; but you still want the tongue weight to be 10% to 15% of the total TT weight. If the tongue is too light, ole demon Sway will show up...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Been there, done that, love it.

Here's the *link*.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Great thread !

I was considering adding a bike rack to the bumper but now I see how weak the bumper is. I like the modification of welding an extension platform with hitch receiver to the back. It's now on my list to try in the near future.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the link to my site with 3 pictures of the hitch I had installed on my previous Outback.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/hitch_on_outback.htm


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Oregon Camper, Thanks for the link to the mod. pics. I took a few minutes and looked through the camping pictures. Looks like you had some great times and stayed in beautiful campgrounds. The link on the hitch mod page didn't work but I got into it from http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Camping%20Trips.htm

Jim


----------

